# Need HELP!!! Onkyo HTS3300



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just picked this system up, 

-I can't get video from the HD cable box(rogers) va HDMI ? 
I run HDMI from the box to the AVR then HDMI out to the TV, i get sound put no video (TV is Pioneer Kuro PDP-5020FD)


-Why do some of my sound setting sound like i am in a tin can?
-some time i have no voices but sound


I will start with this i have more questions


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Does the onkyo come with a setup mic and have you run the auto setup?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My first thought would be a handshake issue, try turning components on in a different order and see if that changes anything.
Second thought would be to hook up an HDMI cable from the cable box directly to the TV and see if that works.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Does the onkyo come with a setup mic and have you run the auto setup?


No i don't have a setup mic, i think i did do the auto set up...but will try again....


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

nova said:


> My first thought would be a handshake issue, try turning components on in a different order and see if that changes anything.
> Second thought would be to hook up an HDMI cable from the cable box directly to the TV and see if that works.


I think its the cable box? my bluray plays movies in the same input with HDMI on the same setup.

Yes the cable box to TV works HDMI....


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Still nothing on the cable box to AV (hdmi) to TV i get sound but still no pic? amy ideas?


----------

